# ¿Comprar Acciones de Bankia?: SI



## ciudadanodealcorcon (4 Dic 2012)

¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



> Hace meses publiqué en esta misma columna con el título de: ¡Pobres Bankiarios! Ese día fue de las más vistas. El argumento era simple. Los gestores de Caja Madrid, Bancaja,... (todo el aglomerado que construyó Bankia), habrían "engañado" a impositores, compradores de preferentes, accionistas, mercado, Banco de España como regulador,*sus propios empleados, directivos y... hasta !a ellos mismos¡¿Por qué? Porque no eran banqueros, ni siquiera bancarios.
> En el Consejo de Administración de algunas de las entidades fusionadas había incluso amas de casa. Una de ellas ha declarado que, aunque aseguró que no sabía nada de gestión, fue animada a tomar posesión del cargo que habían conseguido por sorteo. Muchos consejeros creían que su sillón era una sinecura por los servicios políticos prestados. Su labor era cobrar una jubilación dorada. Uno de los presidentes de esas Cajas se opuso a que le quitara el propio partido que lo había puesto, como si todo lo hubiera ganado por méritos profesionales; es el caso del Sr. Blesa. Otros, llegaron por haberse prestado a facilitar la investidura de su jefe político aceptando ser presidente autonómico interino. Ejemplo: el Sr. Olivas. Otros, llegaron al cargo gracias a una aureola de gestor que luego resulto un fiasco.
> Así las cosas, con esa falta de profesionalidad, pasó lo que pasó. Todos perdieron. Los que más, los que confiaron en las falsas promesas de rentabilidad. Los compradores de acciones preferentes. Una triste historia.
> De aficionados a profesionales de la Banca
> ...


----------



## LOLEANTE (4 Dic 2012)

Gracias por la noticia, he empezado el día con una carcajada :XX:


----------



## oreka (4 Dic 2012)

Ahora mismo comprar acciones de bankia es solo para especuladores que les va mucho el riesgo. No se sabe que va a pasar con los actuales accionistas, pueden sufrir una dilución brutal de sus acciones (o pueden pasar directamente a valer cero) cuando se conviertan en acciones los canjes de preferentes y subordinadas.


----------



## creative (4 Dic 2012)

Que se jodan


----------



## LOLEANTE (4 Dic 2012)

> Por estas razones, y porque la acción está barata, yo sí compraría acciones de Bankia en Bolsa.



Vease que dice compraría. No "voy a comprar"

Y por que está barata :: supongo que de la seda de Barcelona tendra unas cuantas también. Como está barata...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (4 Dic 2012)

Al rico chicharro....


----------



## Charlatan (4 Dic 2012)

ni gambones ni carabines......la moda son las acciones de bankia...compradas a 3,75 y ahora.....umm que ricas....estan para comermelas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Dic 2012)

Yo compraría mejor preferentes.........


----------



## 123456 (4 Dic 2012)

Si lo recomienda a través de www.s a l g a r o n l i n e .com entonces le haremos caso :XX::XX:

Salvatierra asociated jajaja


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (4 Dic 2012)

¿Es aquí donde venden sellos?


----------



## Bloperas (4 Dic 2012)

Si eso ya para el 28 de Diciembre si el mundo no ha petado invierto todos mis ahorros.


----------



## Van der Graaf (4 Dic 2012)

Jojojojoj... comprar acciones de un banco quebrado e inviable cuyo futuro más probable es ser liquidado y absorbido por otro... sí hombre sí, ahora voy... lo que hay que leer a estas alturas...


----------



## Aitor Menta (4 Dic 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> ¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



¿Pero todavía sigues con estas? ¿Y encima en el principal?

¿A cuantos clientes tuyos has estafado, mamporrero sal.gariano?


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (4 Dic 2012)

Problabemente ni el powerpointista que ha escrito el artículo ni el ******iano que spamea esta mierda tengan ni una acción de Bankia.


----------



## fragel013 (4 Dic 2012)

Yo no soy tonto...

Y sí, como dice otro forero, gracias por alegrarme el día...


----------



## Saturnino (4 Dic 2012)

Rodrigo Rato aprueba este hilo.


----------



## oreka (4 Dic 2012)

Pues parece quien se lo ha creido, en estos momento +8,97% Bankia.


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2012)

oreka dijo:


> Pues parece quien se lo ha creido, en estos momento +8,97% Bankia.




Haz la siguiente prueba... sobre un 1€ de la acción bájale el 50% y luego le subes el 50%... y así sucesivamente...


y cuando llegues a cero nos lo cuentas... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## oreka (4 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Haz la siguiente prueba... sobre un 1€ de la acción bájale el 50% y luego le subes el 50%... y así sucesivamente...
> 
> 
> y cuando llegues a cero nos lo cuentas... 8:
> ...



El valor real de bankia es cero, no es necesario hacer tantas cuentas


----------



## METEORO1966 (4 Dic 2012)

Menudo mensaje, nos ha dejado el forero, su consejo ha hecho que se formen largas colas en las sucursales Bankia para la compra urgente de las deseadas acciones. JAJAAJAAJAJAJAAJA


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (4 Dic 2012)

El Ibex recupera los 7.900 animado por Bankia. diariovasco.com


----------



## samsa (5 Dic 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> El Ibex recupera los 7.900 animado por Bankia. diariovasco.com




Así no mola.






Muchísimo mejor así, mira cómo sube...


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (6 Dic 2012)

Hoy volvió a subir, desde que lo dije solo ha hecho eso...es hora de vender....


----------



## samsa (6 Dic 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Hoy volvió a subir, desde que lo dije solo ha hecho eso...es hora de vender....





Ciudadanodealcorcon; mago, adivino, hechicero y grandísimo gurú. Soluciono todo tipo de problemas. Erección, oposiciones, mal de ojo, hipotecas (sobre todo con bankia). Contactar en privado. Contraseña; Sal-gar.


----------



## malayoscuro (6 Dic 2012)

Pues a mi actualmente me parece un valor ideal para *especular a corto plazo*.

Eso si, yo no se lo recomiendo a nadie.


----------



## samsa (6 Dic 2012)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Pues a mi actualmente me parece un valor ideal para *especular a corto plazo*.
> 
> Eso si, yo no se lo recomiendo a nadie.



Te cito el mensaje que inicia el hilo;



ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> *Comprar ahora Bankia es una inversión rentable a medio plazo con cierta probabilidad y segura en el largo. *¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



Ese es el problema, esta gente, por llamarla de alguna manera intenta que alguien con unos ahorrillos invierta en bankia como algo seguro. Ignoro la deriva de las acciones a largo plazo, pero da la "sensación" de que cae. Independientemente de que se pueda ganar dinero rápidamente debido a subidas puntuales que no te lo discuto, pues mis conocimientos al respecto son escasos. Pero, en cualquier caso, ya sabemos cómo funciona esta chusma.


----------



## 500eypos (6 Dic 2012)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Pues a mi actualmente me parece un valor ideal para *especular a corto plazo*.
> 
> Eso si, yo no se lo recomiendo a nadie.





Mas claro agua.


----------



## corto maltes (27 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tMGNjMscw44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Dic 2012)

Metidas dos órdenes de compra a 0,585 y a 0,58


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (27 Dic 2012)

Hay que ser SUBNORMAL, pero subnormal profundo para comprar un pufo con valor contable negativo.
Y para recomendar semejante mierda directamente hay que ser un puto Tarado.


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Dic 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Hay que ser SUBNORMAL, pero subnormal profundo para comprar un pufo con valor contable negativo.
> Y para recomendar semejante mierda directamente hay que ser un puto Tarado.



Bueno amigo, cada cual con su dinero hace lo que quiere, yo personalmente no se lo recomiendo a nadie, ni esta ni ninguna otra inversión.

Si pierdo dinero me darán por culo, porque no me pienso poner a llorar en la calle a pedir que me rescaten.

Si gano os daré una parte via impuestos de forma gustosa.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (27 Dic 2012)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Bueno amigo, cada cual con su dinero hace lo que quiere, yo personalmente no se lo recomiendo a nadie, ni esta ni ninguna otra inversión.
> 
> Si pierdo dinero me darán por culo, porque no me pienso poner a llorar en la calle a pedir que me rescaten.
> 
> Si gano os daré una parte via impuestos de forma gustosa.



Allá usted.
Pone su dinero en manos del arbitrio de la Casta Política, en el bolsillo de los corruptos. ¿de verdad cree que con esa gente se puede ganar?

Yo prefiero tener cuotas alicuotas de propiedad(acciones) de empresas que crean riqueza, producen algo de valor. Y no viven del momio estatal y de sus vaivenes conocidos por antelación por la casta y aprovechados de su información privilegiada.

Como digo allá usted. Pretende ganarle al trilero estatal, no diga que no está avisado.
Saludos.


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Dic 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Allá usted.
> Pone su dinero en manos del arbitrio de la Casta Política, en el bolsillo de los corruptos. ¿de verdad cree que con esa gente se puede ganar?
> 
> Yo prefiero tener cuotas alicuotas de propiedad(acciones) de empresas que crean riqueza, producen algo de valor. Y no viven del momio estatal y de sus vaivenes conocidos por antelación por la casta y aprovechados de su información privilegiada.
> ...



Hace usted muy bien en invertir su dinero como le de la gana. Yo por ello no le llamaré subnormal.


----------



## Eslacaña (27 Dic 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Hay que ser SUBNORMAL, pero subnormal profundo para comprar un pufo con valor contable negativo.
> Y para recomendar semejante mierda directamente hay que ser un puto Tarado.



Depende, querido, yo en bolsa ya he visto de todo. En mi opinión, seguro que equivocada, pero antes de dejar caer a Bankia, la casta hunde el país más de lo que está. Están echando el resto para mantenerla. 
A mi, y llevo diciéndolo desde hace días, me huele a jugada que tumba para atrás de regalo de la entidad a un compañero de pupitre. El acordeón de llevarla a cero, comprarla y luego dispararla a 1 o 2 euros, a saber, hará ricos a pocos y dejará cara de tontos a muchos. Pero insisto, no tengo puta de idea de bolsa, solo echo la vista atrás...


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Dic 2012)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Metidas dos órdenes de compra a 0,585 y a 0,58



Me entraron las dos órdenes y al poco me saltó al stop loss a 0,575.

Otra vez será.


----------



## ido (27 Dic 2012)

Bankia se desploma en Bolsa tras conocerse que su agujero es de más de 4.000 millones
Las acciones de la entidad nacionalizada caen más de un 13% después de que se hiciera pública la valoración negativa del FROB 

CADENA SER 27-12-2012

Las acciones de Bankia se desploman más de un 13% minutos después de las 15 horas, después de que el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB) haya cifrado, según los informes encargados a tres expertos independientes, un agujero en la valoración económica de la entidad de 4.148 millones de euros -de 10.444 millones si tenemos en cuenta a su matriz BFA-.

Bankia se desploma en Bolsa tras conocerse que su agujero es de más de 4.000 millones | Noticia | Cadena SER


----------



## fennando (27 Dic 2012)

Los accionistas de Bankia "van a perder hasta la camisa", según fuentes

"Será un valor puramente testimonial, residual. Van a perder hasta la camisa"


Otra fuente con conocimiento directo del proceso dijo que el valor final de las acciones estará cerca de cero pero que ni el Gobierno ni la entidad querían mandar el mensaje de que los accionistas de la entidad han perdido todo.

Los accionistas de Bankia "van a perder hasta la camisa", segn fuentes


----------



## Josebs (27 Dic 2012)

voy a poner compra en 0,09 xD::a ver si entra.


----------



## fennando (27 Dic 2012)

Vamos a tener que abrir un hilo llamado: "Comprar acciones de bankia? NO" 

El comité técnico del Ibex anuncia que Bankia dejará de cotizar en el Ibex 35 a partir del 2 de Enero.

Bankia dejar de cotizar en el Ibex 35 a partir del 2 de enero,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Dic 2012)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Me entraron las dos órdenes y al poco me saltó al stop loss a 0,575.
> 
> Otra vez será.



Hoyga de verdad mete vd pasta así?

Quiero decir, con la poca liquidez que tiene el ibex en general, las comisiones que cobran los brokers, etc... independientemente de que sea Bankia, no le parece que el stop loss está muy ajustado?? Digo yo que sería mejor poner un stop loss más amplio y reducir el apalancamiento??

De hecho es que especular tan a corto plazo y con semejantes stops en un mercado tan ilíquido me parece una locura, este tipo de operaciones en forex pase, pero en el ibex... Barridas de stops constantes.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Dic 2012)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Depende, querido, yo en bolsa ya he visto de todo. En mi opinión, seguro que equivocada, pero antes de dejar caer a Bankia, la casta hunde el país más de lo que está. Están echando el resto para mantenerla.
> A mi, y llevo diciéndolo desde hace días, me huele a jugada que tumba para atrás de regalo de la entidad a un compañero de pupitre. El acordeón de llevarla a cero, comprarla y luego dispararla a 1 o 2 euros, a saber, hará ricos a pocos y dejará cara de tontos a muchos. Pero insisto, no tengo puta de idea de bolsa, solo echo la vista atrás...



Cuando desde los medios procastuzos se declare a Bankia el peor lugar para invertir del mundo... en ese momento quizá es cuando haya que comprar, justo antes de que le inyecten los presupuestos de sanidad educacion y defensa juntos y se la regalen al borjamari de turno como se ha hecho siempre.


----------



## Eslacaña (27 Dic 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Cuando *desde los medios procastuzos se declare a Bankia el peor lugar para invertir del mundo*... en ese momento quizá es cuando haya que comprar, justo antes de que le inyecten los presupuestos de sanidad educacion y defensa juntos y se la regalen al borjamari de turno como se ha hecho siempre.



Es justo el comienzo de dicha etapa en la que estamos ahora... es cuestión de leerse la prensa entrelíneas "vended ahora si quereís salvar algo..."
Dentro de una año, reflotaremos este hilo y veremos que habrá pasado.


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Dic 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Hoyga de verdad mete vd pasta así?
> 
> Quiero decir, con la poca liquidez que tiene el ibex en general, las comisiones que cobran los brokers, etc... independientemente de que sea Bankia, no le parece que el stop loss está muy ajustado?? Digo yo que sería mejor poner un stop loss más amplio y reducir el apalancamiento??
> 
> De hecho es que especular tan a corto plazo y con semejantes stops en un mercado tan ilíquido me parece una locura, este tipo de operaciones en forex pase, pero en el ibex... Barridas de stops constantes.



En valores más líquidos y estables (santander, telefónica y alguno que otro más) no suelo poner stop de forma inmediata y repienso mi estrategia diariamente a mercado cerrado.

En chicharros como éste, voy con stop loss desde el minuto uno y muy ajustados, porque ya sé lo que hay. Hay muchas veces que efectivamente me han barrido para inmediatamente empezar a subir, pero por ejemplo hoy me ha salvado la vida. Es mi manera de invertir/especular y a mi me va bien, pero insisto en que yo no le recomiendo a nadie que haga lo que yo, ni que invierte ni en esto ni en lo otro. Yo soy únicamente responsable de mi dinero, de mis minusvalías y de mis plusvalías.

Comisiones? Pues al final todas las comisiones de la entrada y salida me han salido por el 0,7% que no me parece una barbaridad, ni mucho menos.

Lo del apalancamiento no lo entiendo. ¿qué apalancamiento hay en una compra de acciones? No sé qué has querido decir.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sr. L0b0 (27 Dic 2012)

Hoy debe ser el día de los owneds Sal.gar-ianos.


----------



## Perillán10 (27 Dic 2012)

¿Quién maneja mi barca????!!! :´´(


[YOUTUBE]España '83 - Remedios Amaya - Quien maneja mi barca - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulisses (27 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Sin desperdicio. El tan Pin Arboledas, o mongo completo, o hijo de puta vendido. Y el amigo ciudadanodealcorcon, a partir de ahora merece ser nombrado por el nombre de guerra "ojo de águila". Con todo merecimiento.



Ojo del culo, más bien. No sé cómo pueden seguir todavía en el foro, él y su colega la socialista retard que aconsejaba comprar pisos e ese secarral de mierda con edificaciones soviéticas.

Tal para cual.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2012)

¿No habrá cosas "mejores" para "invertir" en Bolsa? Bankia es un engendro desde que se fundó y me temo que también toda la banca española -y no sólo ésta- es un "muerto viviente". 
Bankia forma parte del mismo sistema "conspirativo" que ha hecho que se "rescate" a un conjunto de bancos que se "fusionaron" para evitar precisamente esto. Todo ello no ha servido para nada, sino que incluso se les ha permitido entrar a cotizar en Bolsa y, en el caso de Bankia, entrar en el "selectivo" del Ibex-35, de manera que ha sido un "robo legal" para sus accionistas y que culminará en una "estafa legal" en que éstos y sus bonitas perderán una parte muy importante de sus ahorros.
Es decir, esa porquería de Bancos van a "obligar" a muchos -entre los que me encuentro- a asumir su "viabilidad" -lo que está por ver- a través de dos vías: unos por "partida doble", los que confiaron en ellos y el resto de los ciudadanos que van a pagar el "pato" a través de sus impuestos.
Antes me he referido al sistema "conspirativo, ¿a qué me refiero con ell? Pues es tan simple como explicar a la gente que no dejó caer a estos bancos en origen, antes de "fusionarlos" para evitar las pérdidas millonarias en que iban a incurrir todos aquellos que están detrás: la "élite" y aquí podemos ver grupos de "presión", conglomerados financieros, grandes fondos de inversión, la misma banca alemana..., etc.
Y todavía lo han hecho "mal" desde Bruselas, porque hay que ser "memo" para creerse que con el capital que van a "inyectar" se va a salvar a la banca española: señores, rescatar al principal banco alemán costó más del doble...
En definitiva, todo esto es un "apaño" y no tardarán mucho en aflorar los problemas "ocultos", pero ya habrá tiempo para tratar sobre ello. Y lo dicho, hay mejores cosas en las que "invertir".
Saludos.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Eso podría ocurrir si habláramos de una entidad equivalente a la suma de Santander y BBVA, pero no es el caso, ni tal vez se les permita desde Europa perpetrar tal desaguisado. En Terra andaba metida media España, si no España entera, y también se decía que no se la dejaría caer indefinidamente, que no se permitiría arruinar a todo el mundo. Pero cuando cayó hasta 1 euro, simplemente se cerró. Y aquí paz, y después gloria. Ojito.





fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿No habrá cosas "mejores" para "invertir" en Bolsa? Bankia es un engendro desde que se fundó y me temo que también toda la banca española -y no sólo ésta- es un "muerto viviente".
> Bankia forma parte del mismo sistema "conspirativo" que ha hecho que se "rescate" a un conjunto de bancos que se "fusionaron" para evitar precisamente esto. Todo ello no ha servido para nada, sino que incluso se les ha permitido entrar a cotizar en Bolsa y, en el caso de Bankia, entrar en el "selectivo" del Ibex-35, de manera que ha sido un "robo legal" para sus accionistas y que culminará en una "estafa legal" en que éstos y sus bonitas perderán una parte muy importante de sus ahorros.
> Es decir, esa porquería de Bancos van a "obligar" a muchos -entre los que me encuentro- a asumir su "viabilidad" -lo que está por ver- a través de dos vías: unos por "partida doble", los que confiaron en ellos y el resto de los ciudadanos que van a pagar el "pato" a través de sus impuestos.
> Antes me he referido al sistema "conspirativo, ¿a qué me refiero con ell? Pues es tan simple como explicar a la gente que no dejó caer a estos bancos en origen, antes de "fusionarlos" para evitar las pérdidas millonarias en que iban a incurrir todos aquellos que están detrás: la "élite" y aquí podemos ver grupos de "presión", conglomerados financieros, grandes fondos de inversión, la misma banca alemana..., etc.
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo con ambos, yo hablo de Bankia como un valor que puede ser atractivo para la especulación pura y dura, con riesgo de que al final termine quebrando, que es lo que en condiciones normales debería haber pasado.

Sin embargo si uno se deja llevar por los números únicamente Bankia debería haber petado hace mucho tiempo atrás. De hecho no debería ni haber nacido.

Pero es que me temo que al final, cuando la imagen de Bankia esté por los suelos para el gran grueso de la población, la casta se inventará alguna maniobra para pasarle todos los marrones que pueda al SAREB y dejar a Bankia lo más limpia posible, entonces, dado que Bankia es un compendio de castuzos que no van a perder su sillita así como así, se venderá limpia al "compañero de pupitre" como decia otro forero de algún alto cargo por 2 pesetas.

De hecho, si mi información es cierta, a día de hoy, los mayores tenedores de deuda de Hispanistán son los bancos rojo y azul, es decir, se está cocinando todo "inside", de manera que rojo y azul compran deuda hispana,que al final va a salvar a los castuzos bankeros... Quizá al final le hagan una OPA o vete a saber, pero existe la posibilidad de movimientos muy fuertes, tanto al alza como a la baja.

Una cosa si tengo clara, al final el pufo lo pagaremos todos.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (28 Dic 2012)

Esta portada salió en el 2002:







Y aún así, la gente 9 años después compró acciones de un banco que puso de presidente a semejante personaje.

Con su pan se lo coman. A los accionistas de Bankia les haría responsables solidarios del fraude de las preferentes y les requisaría todo su patrimonio, por gilipollas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Dic 2012)

Bloperas dijo:


> Si eso ya para el 28 de Diciembre si el mundo no ha petado invierto todos mis ahorros.



............


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Sí, pero como "ojo de águila" ("ojo del culo" para el compañero ulisses) hablaba de medio y largo plazo, pues eso. El riesgo real de especular ahí es que los castuzos tengan el plan que dices, pero Europa tenga otros planes, y vaya a coincidir la operación con alguna medida "disuasoria" de Bruselas, o peor aún, con algún susto internacional, y adiós.
> 
> Lo digo porque la banca es un sector de muy alto riesgo en mi opinión. Por fundamentales, hay una burbuja de fiat y de bonos cojonuda, entre otras consideraciones. Y por análisis técnico, la figura desde 1998 de los grandes bancos es una gigantesca figura de distribución tipo H-C-H. Por ejemplo, en BBVA:
> 
> ...




En ultima instancia, el gran riesgo para que todo este tinglado se caiga es que Europa nos corte el suministro de dinero fresco, y la verdad es que respecto a ese tema tengo opiniones enfrentadas. Es cierto que por fundamentales no está nada para meter ni un centimo en este país, y que tarde o temprano o hay quiebras brutales o inflaciones bananeras y alguien tendrá que asumir las pérdidas ( de momento la ciudadania ).

Mi primera hipotesis es que los que toman las decisiones son unos burócratas que no ven la realidad y tarde o temprano decidirán que no vale más la pena mantener a Hispanistán, así que cerrarán el grifo y que cada palo aguante su vela. Aquí viene la quiebra del estado, posible salida del € e inflación bananera.

Mi segunda hipótesis es que van a seguir extendiendo la línea de crédito a Hispanistán y tomar el control del país ( esto es consistente con la posición de Naniano de no aceptar el rescate, porque sabe que le seguirán dando pasta sin tener que ceder los asientos castuzos ), por lo que mantendrán al país en agonia constante, devaluación interna, posible soporte de Alemania en el futuro para las manufacturas de bajo valor añadido.

Pienso que la 2ª hipótesis es la más probable, aunque evidentemente no lo sé seguro. En dicho caso, las pérdidas las asumirá el Estado y las ganancias se privatizarán, por lo que Bankia es un claro candidato a limpiarse con el SAREB y regalarse a los hamijos o repartirse entre los bancos azul y rojo.

Pero como ya se ha dicho, por fundamentales Bankia es un tocho infumable del que salir corriendo sin mirar atrás. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## malayoscuro (28 Dic 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En ultima instancia, el gran riesgo para que todo este tinglado se caiga es que Europa nos corte el suministro de dinero fresco, y la verdad es que respecto a ese tema tengo opiniones enfrentadas. Es cierto que por fundamentales no está nada para meter ni un centimo en este país, y que tarde o temprano o hay quiebras brutales o inflaciones bananeras y alguien tendrá que asumir las pérdidas ( de momento la ciudadania ).
> 
> Mi primera hipotesis es que los que toman las decisiones son unos burócratas que no ven la realidad y tarde o temprano decidirán que no vale más la pena mantener a Hispanistán, así que cerrarán el grifo y que cada palo aguante su vela. Aquí viene la quiebra del estado, posible salida del € e inflación bananera.
> 
> ...



Todavía no me has explicado lo de reducir el apalancamiento.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Dic 2012)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Todavía no me has explicado lo de reducir el apalancamiento.



Es una forma genérica de hablar, para quien opera en derivados, me refiero a disminuir su exposicion. Si su capital es de 10k y vd. opera con esos 10k siempre, pues operar con 5k por ejemplo en el caso de bankia y doblar el margen para el stop loss, p. ej.


----------



## malayoscuro (28 Dic 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Es una forma genérica de hablar, para quien opera en derivados, me refiero a disminuir su exposicion. Si su capital es de 10k y vd. opera con esos 10k siempre, pues operar con 5k por ejemplo en el caso de bankia y doblar el margen para el stop loss, p. ej.



ok, así si entiendo lo que dices.


----------



## Don Enrique (28 Dic 2012)

<img src="http://images.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/09/Simpsons-Nelson-haha.jpg"/>


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (28 Dic 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Hay que ser SUBNORMAL, pero subnormal profundo para comprar un pufo con valor contable negativo.
> *Y para recomendar semejante mierda directamente hay que ser un puto Tarado.*



Eso no es cierto. En todo caso sera muy inteligente. ¿quien? Un accionista atrapado con acciones de bankia.


----------



## Gürtelito (28 Dic 2012)

El momento de entrar en Bankia será el segundo 1 después de la recapitalización vía FROB. Cuando la acción esté entre 0,01-0,05€.

Inversión a L/P. Tan a L/P como lo que tarden en venderla a algún compañero de pupitre como ya dijeron por arriba. Igual tardan 5 años en subir a pongamos 0,5€, pero oye, que te da un beneficio entre el 1.000% y el 5.000% a 5 años.


----------



## currito (28 Dic 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> El momento de entrar en Bankia será el segundo 1 después de la recapitalización vía FROB. Cuando la acción esté entre 0,01-0,05€.
> 
> Inversión a L/P. Tan a L/P como lo que tarden en venderla a algún compañero de pupitre como ya dijeron por arriba. Igual tardan 5 años en subir a pongamos 0,5€, pero oye, que te da un beneficio entre el 1.000% y el 5.000% a 5 años.



joder esto sería un chollazo! ¿qué pasaría si se vendiese con tus acciones?


----------



## SAREB (28 Dic 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> ¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/237710-mi-amigo-pepito-ya-bankero.html


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que si el gráfico de los grandes bancos muestra una figura de distribución bestial que dura más de una década, por algo será.



Le agradezco su visión, pero yo no creo en el análisis técnico tradicional. El único análisis técnico que encuentro medio fiable es el basado en métodos estadísticos, y aún así, falla más que una escopeta de feria, las distribuciones estadísticas usuales no se respetan, los pares cointegrados pierden su cointegración sin motivo aparente, etc. Hace tiempo que solo me fio de mi olfato, el problema es el timing y la precisión.


----------



## currito (29 Dic 2012)

joer que alguien habra un hilo avisando de cuándo es el momento oportuno de comprar, que será cuando hayan tocado fondo, para que los burbujistas nos hagamos bankeros a precio de saldo y nos forremos en unos años


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Dic 2012)

A juzgar por los gráficos esto es una BANKIAROTA total.


----------



## SAREB (8 Ene 2013)




----------



## Goodbye (14 Feb 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/393953-frob-valora-bankia-a-0-01-accion-cnmv-suspende-cotizacion.html


::


----------



## musu19 (14 Feb 2013)

Goodbye dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/393953-frob-valora-bankia-a-0-01-accion-cnmv-suspende-cotizacion.html
> 
> 
> ::



a cuanto las vendéis hoy???? bankia es un roba dinero de libro


----------



## reydmus (14 Feb 2013)

¿Es aqui donde los burbujistas se convierten en bankeros?

Yo me espero a que con paquetes de 1000 acciones a 1 centimo regalen algun piso que tengan en cartera o mamada de la directora del banco, a eleccion del cliente.

Y tal como se estan poniendo las cosas, muchos elegirian la mamada.


----------



## jlvljlvl (14 Feb 2013)

Pues por 7650 puntos te regalan una bicicleta muy lonchafinista, que hagan una proporcionalidad entre accion y puntos, y a MOVER LAS PIERNAS jojojojojojojojo


----------



## Pepinho (14 Feb 2013)

Estoy dudando de jugar un euro al bonoloto o invertirlo en Bankia.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (14 Feb 2013)

Si pudiera me pondria short. Pero no hay CFDs (almenos en R4) y no se ofrecen opcones put y los futuros tambien estan secos, lamentable. 

Lo ideal en esta situacion es comprar unas pocas put, pero obviamente nadie las vende, todo el mundo sabe que al final pagaran los accionistas, como deberia haberse hecho desde un principio.


----------



## titan (14 Feb 2013)

Es mas barato envolver el bocata con una acción de bankia que con papel de periódico.


----------



## mpbk (14 Feb 2013)

Brandon Shaw dijo:


> Si pudiera me pondria short. Pero no hay CFDs (almenos en R4) y no se ofrecen opcones put y los futuros tambien estan secos, lamentable.
> 
> Lo ideal en esta situacion es comprar unas pocas put, pero obviamente nadie las vende, todo el mundo sabe que al final pagaran los accionistas, como deberia haberse hecho desde un principio.



vaya caca r4, vete a un broker más serio:ig,cmc,xtb......ahi si hay cortos bankia...aunque no ha perdido anteriores minimos.puede haber sorpresas


----------



## chico18cm (14 Feb 2013)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> ¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



chorradas varias


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2013)

Yo ya dije por ahí que mi plan es entrar cuando valgan 0.1 euros.
Pero con 1000 euros no me fío de meter más pasta en esto.


----------



## currito (14 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo ya dije por ahí que mi plan es entrar cuando valgan 0.1 euros.
> Pero con 1000 euros no me fío de meter más pasta en esto.



aclare por favor:

0,1€ o 0,01€


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2013)

currito dijo:


> aclare por favor:
> 
> 0,1€ o 0,01€



A 0.1 se la va a poner el FROB para recapitalizar , y ahí van a entrar los que tengan la información privilegiada. Yo si la pillo a 0.10 me conformo. ::


----------



## djun (14 Feb 2013)

Ha cerrado hoy a 0,41 €. Veremos a donde llega.




EL FROB VALORA LA ACCIÓN A UN CÉNTIMO
*Las ventajas que se esconden tras el desplome de Bankia en Bolsa*
Los títulos de Bankia valdrán casi cero. Esto ofrece una oportunidad a los accionistas y favorece a los titulares de preferentes y bonos subordinados.

M. LLAMAS SEGUIR A @MANUEL_LLAMAS / L.F. QUINTERO 2013-02-14
Bankia ha sufrido este jueves una jornada de fuerte tensión en Bolsa tras conocerse que el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB) pretende valorar la acción de la entidad en 0,01 euros (un céntimo), lo cual supondría que los actuales accionistas perderían casi todo lo invertido. A primera hora de la mañana, la CNMV suspendió la cotización de Bankia, que cerró con una caída del 12% tras su vuelta al parqué.

Aunque el FROB aseguró en un comunicado que la "valoración oficial" de Bankia no está concluida -tiene de plazo hasta el 31 de marzo-, avanzó que la entrada del Estado en el capital de la entidad se producirá tras una "importante" reducción del nominal de las acciones para absorber pérdidas, lo cual supondrá "una significativa dilución de los accionistas".

Sin embargo, la fuerte rebaja que aplicará el FROB a los títulos de Bankia, lejos de ser la evidencia de una patología terminal, minimiza las pérdidas para el contribuyente, ofrece una ventana de oportunidad a sus actuales accionistas y, sobre todo, beneficia a los titulares de preferentes y bonos subordinados. Además, en todo caso, la entrada del Estado garantiza su solvencia y marca un punto de inflexión. Partiendo de cero, los nuevos gestores, comandados por José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, podrán dirigir la entidad, hoy estatalizada hacia un futuro más halagüeño y próspero, tal y como prevé su plan estratégico.

La clave de toda la operación consiste en que Bankia siga cotizando en Bolsa, aunque sea a un valor mínimo. De este modo, el actual accionista no lo perderá todo, al tiempo que sus preferentistas y bonistas gozarán de mayor liquidez para vender sus nuevas acciones, si así lo desean, con la ventaja de que un fuerte recorte hoy sobre la valoración de Bankia (hasta un céntimo) intensificará su posible revalorización mañana.

La recapitalización de Bankia

En primer lugar, la entrada del Estado en el capital de BFA-Bankia, con dinero procedente del rescate europeo, garantiza su solvencia. El grupo estaba técnicamente quebrado el pasado año, tras aflorar un agujero contable de 10.444 millones y un valor patrimonial negativo en Bankia (la filial cotizada, en la que BFA posee el 48%) de 4.148 millones.

Pero el FROB acudió en su auxilio mediante una inyección directa próxima a los 18.000 millones de euros y la posterior suscripción de 10.700 millones en obligaciones convertibles (Cocos) por parte de BFA (participada al 100% por el FROB) en Bankia. Lo que se discute ahora es a qué precio por acción entrará el FROB en el capital del banco, mediante la conversión de los citados Cocos en acciones ordinarias.

En este sentido, cabe recordar que el agujero de Bankia (4.148 millones) sumado a las abultadas pérdidas que registrará en 2012 tras limpiar su balance de activos tóxicos son las dos variables a tener en cuenta para determinar el valor de las actuales acciones de la entidad. Hay pocas dudas al respecto: su precio real es cero, ya que el capital suscrito por sus accionistas no alcanza para cubrir sus cuantiosas pérdidas.

Sin embargo, la opción escogida es que Bankia siga cotizando en Bolsa a un precio mínimo, tras una importante rebaja de su valor nominal, para que los accionistas puedan recuperar parte de su inversión en el futuro y para favorecer a preferentistas y bonistas, cuyos títulos se canjearán por nuevas acciones tras aplicarles una quita del 40%.

¿En qué consiste el canje?

Entre las condiciones impuestas por Bruselas para conceder el famoso rescate bancario a España -próximo a 39.000 millones de euros-, se incluía la exigencia de que los accionistas, como es lógico, fueran los primeros en asumir el coste de la recapitalización, seguidos de los titulares de preferentes y deuda subordinada, para minimizar así la factura que tendrá que abonar el contribuyente. Cuanto más dinero pierdan los actuales accionistas de las entidades nacionalizadas y sus acreedores (preferentistas y bonistas) menos dinero público habrá que inyectar. En este sentido, Bruselas apostó por una opción intermedia, repartiendo los costes del rescate bancario entre los propietarios, parte de sus acreedores (a excepción de la deuda senior) y contribuyentes.

Así pues, el rescate supondrá diluir de forma "significativa" el valor de las actuales acciones para dar entrada en su capital al Estado -mediante la conversión de los Cocos- y a sus preferentistas y bonistas -canjeando el 60% de sus títulos por nuevas acciones-. La operación, conocida en el argot financiero como acordeón, se divide en tres fases:

El capital actual de Bankia quedará reducido desde los actuales 4.000 millones de euros a prácticamente cero (apenas 20 millones si el precio se fija en un céntimo por acción) para absorber parte de las pérdidas acumuladas contra recursos propios. De este modo, los cerca de 350.000 accionistas que acudieron a la salida a Bolsa de Bankia en julio de 2011, a un precio de 3,75 euros por acción, perderán casi toda su inversión.
Después, el FROB convertirá sus Cocos, por valor de 10.700 millones de euros, en nuevas acciones ordinarias de la entidad, convirtiéndose así en el accionista mayoritario de Bankia.
Por último, las participaciones preferentes y la deuda subordinada (unos 6.500 millones de euros) también se canjearán por acciones nuevas, tras aplicarles un descuento del 40%.
Así pues, al final de todo el proceso, Bankia contará con un capital de 15.500 millones de euros y un balance limpio, lo cual garantiza su solvencia. El Estado, a través del FROB, poseerá el 73% de las acciones (casi 11.000 millones), preferentistas y bonistas cerca del 27% (unos 4.000 millones), mientras que los actuales accionistas tan sólo mantendrán una participación simbólica.

Las cinco ventajas de seguir cotizando

Las ventajas de que Bankia siga cotizando en Bolsa son diversas. Por un lado, los actuales accionistas, si bien son los más perjudicados, no perderán toda su inversión. De hecho, el fuerte recorte en la valoración permitirá que, en todo caso, ésta tienda a subir conforme la entidad genere beneficios en el futuro, con lo que podrán recuperar, a medio y largo plazo, parte del dinero perdido tras la dilución.

Asimismo, permanecer en el mercado permitirá a la entidad proporcionar un mayor grado de liquidez a los actuales tenedores de preferentes y bonos subordinados. Estos 80.000 nuevos accionistas pasarán a poseer casi un tercio de Bankia, una entidad saneada y con potencial de crecimiento si se cumple el plan estratégico de Goirigolzarri.

Por último, la dilución de acciones y la quita del 40% aplicada a parte de sus acreedores servirán para reducir la factura del rescate a las arcas públicas y, por tanto, al contribuyente. Al mismo tiempo, la operación de canje, por la cual el Estado se convertirá en principal accionista, garantiza la solvencia y viabilidad de la entidad.


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Feb 2013)

En fin... a mi abuela, que tiene 93 años, le convencio el director de su sucursal para que comprase 20k en acciones cuando estaban a 3 y pico, tras mucho insistir mi padre en que no lo hiciera, ella confiaba mas en el director del banco que conocia de toda ''la vida'' (antes Bancaja) que en su propio hijo, asi que lo ha perdido todo, dinero proveniente de una pension de mierda que gracias a gastar lo minimo durante años consiguio ahorrar.

De esto se han nutrido estos hijos de la gran puta, de la gente mayor que confiaba en ellos.


----------



## dmg8i7i4 (14 Feb 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> En fin... a mi abuela, que tiene 93 años, le convencio el director de su sucursal para que comprase 20k en acciones cuando estaban a 3 y pico, tras mucho insistir mi padre en que no lo hiciera, ella confiaba mas en el director del banco que conocia de toda ''la vida'' (antes Bancaja) que en su propio hijo, asi que lo ha perdido todo, dinero proveniente de una pension de mierda que gracias a gastar lo minimo durante años consiguio ahorrar.
> 
> De esto se han nutrido estos hijos de la gran puta, de la gente mayor que confiaba en ellos.



Si fueses un nieto en condiciones le enseñarías a tu abuela como se usa una escopeta, para que cuando la digan que le queda poco de vida (dios quiera que dentro de mucho tiempo) se presente con la escopeta en la sucursal y le vuele la tapa de los sesos al ese HDLGP de director de oficina. Si esto lo hacen 300 o 400 abuelas en españa los directores de banco tendrán muchísimo mas cuidado al recomendar las inversiones a nuestros abuelos...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> En fin... a mi abuela, que tiene 93 años, le convencio el director de su sucursal para que comprase 20k en acciones cuando estaban a 3 y pico, tras mucho insistir mi padre en que no lo hiciera, ella confiaba mas en el director del banco que conocia de toda ''la vida'' (antes Bancaja) que en su propio hijo, asi que lo ha perdido todo, dinero proveniente de una pension de mierda que gracias a gastar lo minimo durante años consiguio ahorrar.
> 
> De esto se han nutrido estos hijos de la gran puta, de la gente mayor que confiaba en ellos.



Yo creo que su abuela debería denunciar al banco por hacerle contratar un producto financiero de alto riesgo sin tener experiencia financiera previa.
A menos que exista una declaración firmada o grabada en contra llevaría las de ganar. ienso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que su abuela debería denunciar al banco por hacerle contratar un producto financiero de alto riesgo sin tener experiencia financiera previa.
> A menos que exista una declaración firmada o grabada en contra llevaría las de ganar. ienso:



No creo que pueda hacer nada, simplemente su ''amigo'' director de sucursal le pinto muy bonito todo diciendole que comprando esas acciones obtendria rentabilidad, lo disfrazo de recomendacion (aunque saben perfectamente lo facil que es comer la cabeza a un anciano) y mi abuela se lo creyo y decidio hacerlo dando por echo de que el banco es su amigo y que vela por sus intereses.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2013)

De todas maneras el problema tiene origen político.
El PSOE en su día sacó una ley que autorizaba a los bancos a vender productos financieros complejos a particulares sin formación ni experiencia económica.
A partir de ahí no quedaba más que prometer alta rentabilidad donde no la había.


----------



## reydmus (14 Feb 2013)

dmg8i7i4 dijo:


> Si fueses un nieto en condiciones le enseñarías a tu abuela como se usa una escopeta, para que cuando la digan que le queda poco de vida (dios quiera que dentro de mucho tiempo) se presente con la escopeta en la sucursal y le vuele la tapa de los sesos al ese HDLGP de director de oficina. Si esto lo hacen 300 o 400 abuelas en españa los directores de banco tendrán muchísimo mas cuidado al recomendar las inversiones a nuestros abuelos...



Por si te interesa saberlo, con esa edad no hay juez en España que la lleve a prision. 

El resto que lo ponga tu imaginacion...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Por si te interesa saberlo, con esa edad no hay juez en España que la lleve a prision.
> 
> El resto que lo ponga tu imaginacion...



Alguna ventaja tenía que tener ser una persona mayor.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Feb 2013)

djun dijo:


> Ha cerrado hoy a 0,41 €. Veremos a donde llega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen resúmen del proceso, ahora lo único que hay que concretar son las fechas. Al parecer 31 de marzo es el plazo que tienen. De todas maneras y esto es una opinión mía, al final es posible que acaben fusionando Bankia con el BBVA, para empezar la actual cúpula ya son gente del azul. ::
Algo parecido a Banesto con el Santander en su día.


----------



## Drinito (15 Feb 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Por si te interesa saberlo, *con esa edad* no hay juez en España que la lleve a prision.
> 
> El resto que lo ponga tu imaginacion...



*Leyenda urbana* donde las haya............ )


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2013)

Drinito dijo:


> *Leyenda urbana* donde las haya............ )



Pinochet se cargó a unos cuantos y creo que se había librado por edad.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Feb 2013)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> ¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



Jojojo... anda que no habrán soltado pastita estos ladrones de Bankia para que el periolisto de turno recomiende comprar semajante bazofia.

Como pequeño inversor, te resumo en pocas palabras la opción más sensata y rentable para nosotros: ¿comprar acciones de Bankia? Sí, pero sólo cuando su valor llegue o se acerque a 0,01 euros.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (15 Feb 2013)

dmg8i7i4 dijo:


> Si fueses un nieto en condiciones le enseñarías a tu abuela como se usa una escopeta, para que cuando la digan que le queda poco de vida (dios quiera que dentro de mucho tiempo) se presente con la escopeta en la sucursal y le vuele la tapa de los sesos al ese HDLGP de director de oficina. Si esto lo hacen 300 o 400 abuelas en españa los directores de banco tendrán muchísimo mas cuidado al recomendar las inversiones a nuestros abuelos...



Totally agree. Mas libre mercado, pero con un minimo de decencia, o por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (15 Feb 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> vaya caca r4, vete a un broker más serio:ig,cmc,xtb......ahi si hay cortos bankia...aunque no ha perdido anteriores minimos.puede haber sorpresas



Invierto a largo plazo y hago muy pocos trades, me compensa R4, excepto en situaciones como estas. ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2013)

0.31 céntimos y bajando. 
Alguno va a entrar cuando baje de 0,10? ::


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (15 Feb 2013)

¿Como veis una estrategia a cortos con Bankia? ¿Sabeis con seguridad si va a petar o le seguiran inyectando dinero manteniendola viva?


----------



## Rexter (15 Feb 2013)

Si baja por debajo de 0.1 a lo mejor sí que se puede comprar, mientras sea del gobierno no creo que la dejen caer así como así.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (15 Feb 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Si baja por debajo de 0.1 a lo mejor sí que se puede comprar, mientras sea del gobierno no creo que la dejen caer así como así.



Si baja de 0.1 ya la puedes dar por perdida, sera un caso mas de Fannie Mae Freddie Mac.


----------



## semanalisis (15 Feb 2013)

Que bien eh? Comprar acciones de Bankia, negociazo igual que las de cualquier banquito. Mejor un depósito garantizado, OSTIAS.


----------



## Chila (15 Feb 2013)

XTR dijo:


> ¿Como veis una estrategia a cortos con Bankia? ¿Sabeis con seguridad si va a petar o le seguiran inyectando dinero manteniendola viva?



Si usted tiene el dinero por castigo, como si le pega fuego.
Yo no entraba en Bankia, ni para cortos, ni para largos ni para medianos.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (15 Feb 2013)

¿Como veis una estrategia a cortos con Bankia? ¿Sabeis con seguridad si va a petar o le seguiran inyectando dinero manteniendola viva?
---------------------------

A CORTO....BAJON SEGURO


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (15 Feb 2013)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::Se habla de un valor de 0.01...asi que queda bajada


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2013)

A 0.01 nadie va a querer venderlas.
Yo creo que 0.05 comprar y 0.5 vender. Rentabilidad 1000%. :Aplauso:


----------



## erpako (15 Feb 2013)

):baba::ouch::S:vomito::´(


----------



## 4motion (28 Feb 2013)

Que inocentes eramos por entonces, no me pude resistir al refloting jojojojojo


----------



## Gorroto (28 Feb 2013)

dmg8i7i4 dijo:


> Si fueses un nieto en condiciones le enseñarías a tu abuela como se usa una escopeta, para que cuando la digan que le queda poco de vida (dios quiera que dentro de mucho tiempo) se presente con la escopeta en la sucursal y le vuele la tapa de los sesos al ese HDLGP de director de oficina. Si esto lo hacen 300 o 400 abuelas en españa los directores de banco tendrán muchísimo mas cuidado al recomendar las inversiones a nuestros abuelos...




AMEN. Esta todo dicho


----------



## Pesado (28 Feb 2013)

> *Comprar ahora Bankia es una inversión rentable a medio plazo con cierta probabilidad y segura en el largo.
> J. R. Pin Arboledas. Profesor del IESE, Director del Executive MBA, Madrid*



Que no se pierda esta perla soltada por el castuzo opusino del IESE.

Pero en serio son capaces de enseñar algo útil a sus alumnos?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Feb 2013)

ciudadanodealcorcón, ke ase?


----------



## burbujeado (28 Feb 2013)

ola k ase, 
estás arruinado o k ase


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Feb 2013)

Pesado dijo:


> Que no se pierda esta perla soltada por el castuzo opusino del IESE.
> 
> Pero en serio son capaces de enseñar algo útil a sus alumnos?



Así salen los cachorros de los empresauros como Esther Alcocer Koplowitz, 39 años, presidenta de FCC, licenciada en Empresariales por el IESE, master gestion de empresas por el mismo IESE, RESULTADO: FCC hoy con una deuda neta de 7.456 mill €.


----------



## La trotona de Pontevedra (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## MrMonedas (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## Rexter (28 Feb 2013)

hombre, hoy presentaba resultados y 20.000 millones que ha palmado, tampoco es para tanto, tan solo ha perdido 20 veces más que iberia.


----------



## Tulipan (28 Feb 2013)

Lo típico, el que no arriesga no gana. Yo no voy acomprar....o sí, no sé, pero para los que lo hagan que se pongan un límite de pérdida y lo asuman, stop loss, creo que se llama.

Esto va parriba

Saneamiento de Bankia


----------



## Pato Sentado (28 Feb 2013)

O va p´arriba o lo cierran, porque mas p ´abajo no puede ir...


----------



## HAcenhdlgp (19 Mar 2013)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> ¿Comprar Bankia?: Sí - Extraconfidencial.com



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ersores-de-bankia-pierden-99-7-de-dinero.html


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo ya dije por ahí que mi plan es entrar cuando valgan 0.1 euros.
> Pero con 1000 euros no me fío de meter más pasta en esto.



Pues no vas a tener que esperar mucho y además más baratas de lo que pensabas ::

El FROB valora Bankia en 0,01 euros por acción: habrá un contrasplit de 100 por 1 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Oikonomia. (22 Mar 2013)

¿Vosotros como veriais el comprar 5.000 acciones por 50€ cuando esten a 0.01 céntimos?

Es jugarse 50€, pero por poco que suban...


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> ¿Vosotros como veriais el comprar 5.000 acciones por 50€ cuando esten a 0.01 céntimos?
> 
> Es jugarse 50€, pero por poco que suban...



Eso te lo comen en comisiones, si tienen la verguenza de cobrartelas, y la suben para que pueda bajar más.


----------



## Bcn (22 Mar 2013)

Bueno, BME no permite que una acción valga menos de 0.01€, así que llegado el caso sería una gran inversión puesto que no se puede perder nada. Pero dudo que llegue a ese nivel la verdad.


----------



## mpbk (22 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Bueno, BME no permite que una acción valga menos de 0.01€, así que llegado el caso sería una gran inversión puesto que n*o se puede perder nada*. Pero dudo que llegue a ese nivel la verdad.



la pueden excluir de cotización y perder lo que te quede


----------



## Brandon Shaw (22 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Bueno, BME no permite que una acción valga menos de 0.01€, así que llegado el caso sería una gran inversión puesto que no se puede perder nada. Pero dudo que llegue a ese nivel la verdad.



Llegará a ese nivel probablemente. Véanse Fannie y Freddie. 

El FROB confirma que Bankia vale CERO euros.

Además, que el minimo para cotizar sea 0.01 no quiere decir ni que 1) tu puedas vender a 0.01 ni que 2) no entre en concurso y no veas ni un euro.


----------



## Bcn (22 Mar 2013)

Efectivamente, pero se os olvida que 1- es un banco, sistémico para más inri, por lo que no va a cerrar, y 2- ahora es una empresa con capital público, así que cueste lo que cueste el banco se va a mantener con vida.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (22 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero se os olvida que 1- es un banco, sistémico para más inri, por lo que no va a cerrar, y 2- ahora es una empresa con capital público, así que cueste lo que cueste el banco se va a mantener con vida.



Eso no quita que con futuras AK se diluya tanto el capital que aunque reportara beneficios (que lo dudo) el precio de la acción siguiera en .01. Sistémico o no puede ir a concurso y quebrar controladamente. De momento haran un mega split y abrira a .01.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2013)

bcn, ni se te ocurra

1. van a hacer contrasplit fuerte
2. lo van a trocear



al tiempo


----------



## Brandon Shaw (23 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bcn, ni se te ocurra
> 
> 1. van a hacer contrasplit fuerte
> 2. lo van a trocear
> ...



Amigo, lee usté el futuro?

El FROB confirma que Bankia vale CERO euros.

Contrasplit de 100 a 1.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (23 Mar 2013)

Manipulación en la cantidad de acciones existentes. Suficiente para que el españolito medio crea que Bankia va p'arriba.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (25 Mar 2013)

¿Todavía estoy a tiempo de comprar acciones de Bankia? Preferentes también me vale. Necesito consejo.

Pero que sea de ladrones profesionales, quería decir de gente que trabaje en la misma Bankia.


----------



## elKaiser (25 Mar 2013)

the lord of the bricks dijo:


> ¿Todavía estoy a tiempo de comprar acciones de Bankia? Preferentes también me vale. Necesito consejo.
> 
> Pero que sea de ladrones profesionales, quería decir de gente que trabaje en la misma Bankia.



Tengo un familiar directo que trabaja en Bankia; comprar ahora es suicida (como jugar a la ruleta rusa con todas las balas en el tambor); espera a las ampliaciones de capital que va a haber despues del contra-split de 1/100, jugarás también a la ruleta rusa, pero con solo 4 balas de 6 en el tambor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Lo de que bankia es una mierda se lleva diciendo desde que salio a bolsa. La gente compró por no se que de un dividendo del 8%.

Se avisó que se iría por debajo de los 0.2x, la gente compró.

Se avisó que habría operación acordeón, la gente compró.

Cada palo que aguante su vela joder!

Lo que no se debería permitir es que se siguiera este despropósito cojones. El puto FROB se compromete a acudir a la ampliacion de capital....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407136-accionistas-que-invirtieron-1-000-euros-bankias-se-quedaran-acciones.html

Imagen de lo que hace el Estado castuzo a los ciudadanos:


----------



## Garrafón (26 Mar 2013)

El equipo gestor es de profesionales. Goirigolzarri, Sevilla, Ortega... Un equipo que merece confianza profesional a medio plazo.

Por eso, lo primero que han hecho es sanear la contabilidad. Decir la verdad de las pérdidas, sin ambages. Contar la realidad. Por eso confío en su buen hacer. Aunque todos ellos tienen un buen pasar (diría el castizo), tienen*motivación ética y profesional. 
Por estas razones, y porque la acción está barata, yo sí compraría acciones de Bankia en Bolsa. Un Banco es un conjunto de profesionales y su negocio se basa en la confianza hacia ellos. Ahora bien, el milagro no será rápido, se hará con esfuerzo y tiempo. Comprar ahora Bankia es una inversión rentable a medio plazo con cierta probabilidad y segura en el largo. 
J. R. Pin Arboledas. Profesor del IESE, Director del Executive MBA, Madrid






Me he reído mas que leyendo El Jueves.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Mar 2013)

En España no hay mercado para tantos bancos, muchos tendrán que cerrar o fusionarse. ::
Al final quedarán el rojo y el azul y poco más. ::


----------



## QuepasaRey (26 Mar 2013)

Yo he venido a preguntar por ciudadano de alcorcon.
Que tal las botellas de moet con los benefiSios.
Habras recibido cestas de foreros que siguieron tu consejo.


----------



## currito (26 Mar 2013)

¿cuál es su política de oficinas ahora? en Menorca han cerrado TODAS sus oficinas. Mi oficina la han cerrado y se la han llevado a más de 30km y han dejado TODO el sur-este de Mallorca sin oficinas :: y encima esto lo han hecho esta semana pasada justo cuando empieza la temporada turística y más pasta se mueve!!! 
Desde luego que tienen un ojo.....
Por supuesto que a medida que me venzan los depósitos cierro y me los llevo.


----------



## Corew (26 Mar 2013)

Este es un hilo que ha abierto un chorizo. Si no no se entiende.

Estamos acostumbrados a que las mentiras y falsedades se anuncien con total impunidad.

*Sinceramente, merecen la guillotina, todos aquellos que venden productos maravillosos, con informacion falsa, aprovechandose de la poca preparacion de las personas, que no saben ni sumar.*

El 99% de los ciudadanos cree que sabe sumar, pero no. No sabe.

Ya no te digo que sepan diferenciar entre beneficio, dividendos, y todas las cosas raras que se esconden detras de los datos. Nunca se informa de la deuda por accion, y ya no te digo si encima añades que las cuentas de todas las empresas estan amañadas.


----------



## Malvender (26 Mar 2013)




----------



## Nationwww (18 Abr 2013)

Refloto este hilo para aquel que, aquel que tenga pensamiento de invertir en bonos de una gran superficie española, se lo piense con tranquilidad...


----------



## Namreir (28 May 2013)

De 3,75 de la OPV a 0,006 euros, y desde que se abrio el hilo de 0,7 euros a 0,006 euros.


----------



## silverwindow (28 May 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> De 3,75 de la OPV a 0,006 euros, y desde que se abrio el hilo de 0,7 euros a 0,006 euros.



Yo creo que se estudiara en la universidades.

La marca comercial bankia, esta muy tocada, no me extrañaria que le cambiaran el nombre.

la gente piensa que Bankia = estafa = "ahi te roban la pasta "

por cierto, hilo mitico


----------



## Stormtrooper (28 May 2013)

Las dos preguntas del millon, una si la accion de Bankia tiene suelo y por donde se haya realmente. La segunda, es cuestion de tiempo que una vez que este medio saneada a base de dinero publico directamente sea absorvida por uno de los dos grandes, el rojo o el azul.


----------



## Goodbye (28 May 2013)

Cuánto valen las oficinas de Bankia y sus activos-créditos sanos?

Pues a eso le sumamos su valor como marca (que es cero tras estafar a sus clientes) y tenemos por cuanto la va a comprar un banquito cuando el gobierno de permiso para hacer una OPA. 

Lo que yo no sé es si será a 20 céntimos... por acción ::


_ Enviado desde un dispositivo movil usando tapatalk _


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 May 2013)

> ¿Comprar Acciones de Bankia?: SI



Dios... cómo están las cabezas...

Abrir hilos con semejantes títulos debería ser motivo de reporte, baneo, pollazo, lefazo, lapidación y baneo permanente )


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 May 2013)

Con lo que gane con las acciones de Bankia, luego me compro sobre plano unos apartamentos en la nueva fase de Marina D'or y los revendo antes de escriturar. Y lo que saque lo invierto en bonos del Corte Ingles.

La vida es para los hemprendedores como yo, pardillos ¡¡¡


----------

